# JLT Tower Help- X1 vs Gold Crest View 2



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am at the tail end of apt searching (seriously insane how prices have skyrocketed!) and would appreciate any feedback between these two towers:

Both are the same price/number of cheques, 1 bdrm furnished apartments, including parking, etc.

Choice 1- Gold Crest Views- love that it is near a bar, Spinneys and seems to be a lively area. Basic, but sparse furnishing. I may actually end up having to buy quite a bit.

Choice 2- X-1 Tower. More space, better nice furnishings. Outside of looking at the burned tower, nicer view onto SZR and Marina. Bigger balcony. Con here is the cluster seems a little dead.

Me- single New Yorker, female, that wants to be walking distance to restaurants and amenities when I don't want to drive. Also need to be able to comfortably able to walk my dog.

Any one have advice/experience with either? Both? I have to move forward with official offers in morning latest.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in X 1 Tower; I like it; but it is definitely the quiet end of JLT and it's sooooooo frustrating to come over SZR and almost be able to touch the tower and have to do a half lap to get to the cluster!

I'm in a one bed too; placed here by work so wasn't out of choice but it is more spacious than what many of my co-workers were allocated.

I can see the marina and SZR and enjoy the view; can't see the burned out building though unless i lean out from my balcony.

I shall look out for a lady walking her dog shouting "I'm walking here!"


----------



## klimanjero (Jul 9, 2013)

I would go for GoldCrest Views 2 as it has much better facilities vs X1.


----------



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks both!

@BringBackBuck8, how easy do you find walking to the more lively towers? I tried walking around today after viewing, but rain stopped that plan. Hope to be able to do so in the AM.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Walking to the lively areas takes me about 25-30mins! it's a fair distance when you loop round the lakes.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

PrLady83 said:


> Hi everyone, I am at the tail end of apt searching (seriously insane how prices have skyrocketed!) and would appreciate any feedback between these two towers: Both are the same price/number of cheques, 1 bdrm furnished apartments, including parking, etc. Choice 1- Gold Crest Views- love that it is near a bar, Spinneys and seems to be a lively area. Basic, but sparse furnishing. I may actually end up having to buy quite a bit. Choice 2- X-1 Tower. More space, better nice furnishings. Outside of looking at the burned tower, nicer view onto SZR and Marina. Bigger balcony. Con here is the cluster seems a little dead. Me- single New Yorker, female, that wants to be walking distance to restaurants and amenities when I don't want to drive. Also need to be able to comfortably able to walk my dog. Any one have advice/experience with either? Both? I have to move forward with official offers in morning latest.


I live in Goldcrest Views 2. We love this cluster as near Bonnington, bars, metro. Some really lovely restaurants etc. Don't know if you drive but great access to SZR. We never get caught in JLT traffic. As a plus Goldcrest has a good management company that manage the building. They just re tiled the pool / re did the decking in December and also the gym, are re doing the reception and are active in making the building a pleasant place to live in.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

The walk across using the Marina metro bridge over SZR to Marina Walk takes about 15 minutes. Pretty lively round the Marina with different restaurants etc.


----------

